# VMWare vs. Virtual PC



## DoubleHelix

I've been using Virtual PC for a few years, and it works great with Microsoft operating systems (obviously). However, I'd like to get into Linux, and I thought Virtual PC would be a great tool for this. Unfortunately I've run into problems with two different distros: Knoppix Live CD and Ubuntu. Neither work right. Ubuntu doesn't even install. 

I'm thinking I might have better luck with VMWare. There's a 30-day trial, but I thought I'd ask the folks here if anyone had any experience with VMWare and Linux.


----------



## arochester

What do you mean there is a 30 day trial? You can use VMWare for as long as you want. Go to http://www.vmware.com/products/free_virtualization.html - then the free virtual appliances are at http://www.vmware.com/vmtn/appliances/directory/cat/45


----------



## DoubleHelix

It looks like only the player is free. Don't you need VMWare Workstation to actually create the virtual machines that can then be used with the player? Or am I reading this wrong? These free utilities work for you to create virtual machines?


----------



## arochester

If you look at http://www.vmware.com/products/free_virtualization.html you will see that the free products are a) VMware Player b) VMware Converter c) VMware Server and d) Virtual Appliances Marketplace. You can only have either the Player OR the Server installed, but not both together.

Which distro do you want to use?


----------



## DoubleHelix

I'm still not getting it. According to the descriptions, VMWare Workstation allows you to create virtual machines. That's what I want to do. VMWare Player loads already-created virtual machines. How do you create a virtual machine with just the player?

I'd like to use the Knoppix Live CD and Ubuntu to start.


----------



## JohnWill

VMX Builder, halfway down the page.


----------



## briealeida

There are also a dozen other such websites.

I like www.easyvmx.com (it supports VMWare, Xen and maybe Virtual PC, but I don't remember).

Googling will turn up a few more sites.


----------



## JohnWill

Yep, I stopped at the first one I came to.  I happened to have tried VMX Builder.


----------



## DoubleHelix

I'm trying to create a VMWare system using EasyVMX, but it's not working, and I don't know why. I chose the "Super Simple" option, entered all the info, even copied the actual name of the ISO file into the appropriate field. When I go to open the VMX file, I get an error saying the ISO file can't be found. It's in the same directory as the VMX file, and the file name is obviously correct since I copied it.

And I get this error every time I open a VMX file created at EasyVMX.


----------



## JohnWill

Did you try VMX Builder? I actually used that one once, and successfully built a VMWARE virtual machine configuration with it.


----------



## DoubleHelix

I'll give VMX Builder a shot. 

I did finally get Easy VMX to work, but I had to rename the ISO to a simple file name. I don't know if it was the dashes or length of the file name or what. Renaming it at least got it to boot.

Of course I have no idea how to use it, so that's another issue.....
Onto the Linux forum...


----------



## briealeida

Also, I was just playing around on Google Sets yesterday looking for virtualization optoins besides VMWare, Virtual PC and Xen. In case you're not sold on VMWare, here is a fuller list:

VMWare
Xen
QEMU
Parallels
PearPC
Bochs
OpenVZ
Virtuozzo
KVM
Plex86

Virtual PC


----------



## 13MacUser

Parallels, in fact, is a Virtual Machine that lets run Windows/Linux on Macs. I have been using it for a long time so far and I'm very pleased with the performance. It is not very fast if you have little RAM, but with two Gigs Windows runs at almost native speed. I tried to run XP and Vista via Parallels Desktop, and I like XP more, it works a bit faster.
Official Parallels site: http://www.parallels.com


----------



## Mexican Linux

At one time I began using the 30 day trial VMware download and it expired. I eventually ended buying a copy. Worth my while and small investment. The 30 day trial is just that; you have 30 to mess with it and then your VMs don't boot. I run XP as the host and Linux as a guest. Works great. I would like to try the other way around, Linux as the host and XP as a guest. Anyone have experience with Xen? I am interested.


----------



## JohnWill

You do know about VMWARE player, right? It's a free player, and combined with VMX Builder or a similar utility, you can build and boot VMWARE virtual images.


----------



## Mexican Linux

A lot simpler and straigforward using one application; VMware Workstation.


----------



## JohnWill

Mexican Linux said:


> A lot simpler and straigforward using one application; VMware Workstation.


Gee, no kidding.  The part you missed is you'll have to pay for VMWARE Workstation, but you can get the other two packages for free. Some folks don't have an extra $200 to go for the convenience.


----------

